# Natura



## NEPS.US

Sorting out some pics and came across this basement we did over the summer. This was the first full new construction job we used Benjamin Moore Natura on. Primer, Ceiling Flat white, flat walls and semigloss trim. The ceilings and walls touched up nice and was easy to work with. The semi gloss was very moody. No matter how thin you applied the product it would drool and run. After alot of trial and error. We got a nice finish but IMO it was way to much work to make perform for the money. Once complete the semi finish was "oil" like and the customer's were thrilled with the final product. 

Everything is paint grade. All built-in's, cabinets, ect. 

Thumbs up on the flat products, thumbs down on the semi to work with but thumbs up on the final finish.


----------



## PatsPainting

Those are some real nice photos - Hurry up and get your site going 

Pat


----------



## DeanV

I have never sprayed a Benjamin Moore trim paint through an airless. I like them for brushing, will thin and hvlp it, but for some reason they just do not seem to have the right balance of hang and flow for trim spraying.

Well, I did spray regal semi once, but I consider that a wall paint, not trim paint.


----------



## Schmidt & Co.

Great looking work!


----------



## NEPS.US

PatsPainting said:


> Those are some real nice photos - Hurry up and get your site going
> 
> Pat


Thanks. Wanna write some text for me? I have a meeting with my web guy on Tuesday. I've been holding him up for months.


----------



## NEPS.US

DeanV said:


> I have never sprayed a Benjamin Moore trim paint through an airless. I like them for brushing, will thin and hvlp it, but for some reason they just do not seem to have the right balance of hang and flow for trim spraying.
> 
> Well, I did spray regal semi once, but I consider that a wall paint, not trim paint.


Wall paint? Really? Too glossy in this neck of the woods.

One of my sites the spec is for Regal Semi. Stuff sprays like butter and is very forgiving. 

Aura, Natura and Impervex (still around?) are very similar in spraying.


----------



## NEPS.US

Also Dean - Have you tried the AA for paint yet?


----------



## PatsPainting

NEPS.US said:


> Thanks. Wanna write some text for me? I have a meeting with my web guy on Tuesday. I've been holding him up for months.


heh - I'm the last guy to write text, Ken or Heidi would be the ticket on this one.

Pat


----------



## NEPS.US

PatsPainting said:


> heh - I'm the last guy to write text, Ken or Heidi would be the ticket on this one.
> 
> Pat


I'm suppose to be spending my three day weekend writing. Nada so far.


----------



## PatsPainting

NEPS.US said:


> I'm suppose to be spending my three day weekend writing. Nada so far.


lol - that would be me too


----------



## DeanV

NEPS.US said:


> Wall paint? Really? Too glossy in this neck of the woods.
> 
> One of my sites the spec is for Regal Semi. Stuff sprays like butter and is very forgiving.
> 
> Aura, Natura and Impervex (still around?) are very similar in spraying.


I was just implying a feel the entire regal line is more for walls. I am a matte on walls, satin on trim guy. Part of it is that I probably have some holdover views based on the old regal series, just feel it is not as hard as a trim enamel should be. It does spray well.

For Aura, I wild be worried about runs because of now much it moves, even though it dries fast. 



NEPS.US said:


> Also Dean - Have you tried the AA for paint yet?


I have not put paint through an AA yet. Until I get the tip clogging figured out with clears, I just do not know what I am going to do with it.


The project looks great though, as expected:thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US

DeanV said:


> I have not put paint through an AA yet. Until I get the tip clogging figured out with clears, I just do not know what I am going to do with it.


Yup. The air caps suck. I bought a spare ($75 bucks) and just keep soaking them in krudd cutter. I swear I spend more time cleaning them than using them.


----------



## straight_lines

Dean I love spraying BM trim paint, haven't used the new regal on trim yet.


----------



## NEPS.US

Regal Classic
Regal Select 
BEN

Too many overlapping features. BEN is still my favorite wall paint.


----------



## straight_lines

Oh and nice pics NEPS.


----------



## DeanV

I am so happy with Graham ceramic satin @ $45 ish per gallon that I just have not experimented with the Benjamin Moore stuff for spraying.

It flows and hangs well (perfect balance for spraying), cures faster than any wb I have tried to full adhesion, no door sticking problems. Seriously, after an overnight dry you cannot scrape it off high gloss, unsanded oil with your finger nail. No flashing issues. 

BM stuff seems to need a full week to cure well for adhesion, etc. 

If you had to recommend one BM product for trim in a similar price range, what would you recommend for spraying NC trim (satin)?


----------



## NEPS.US

DeanV said:


> I am so happy with Graham ceramic satin @ $45 ish per gallon that I just have not experimented with the Benjamin Moore stuff for spraying.
> 
> It flows and hangs well (perfect balance for spraying), cures faster than any wb I have tried to full adhesion, no door sticking problems. Seriously, after an overnight dry you cannot scrape it off high gloss, unsanded oil with your finger nail. No flashing issues.
> 
> BM stuff seems to need a full week to cure well for adhesion, etc.
> 
> If you had to recommend one BM product for trim in a similar price range, what would you recommend for spraying NC trim (satin)?


I wish I could get my hands on some Graham ceramic.

I'm not really sure for a satin in a latex. Regal Classic would be my "go to" but it doesnt cure as fast and hard as you described.


----------



## Bender

Love the shadows from the light in the stairwell. Very cool.


----------



## RCP

Great photos Chris!


----------



## DeanV

Is that one staged for parade of homes or sale? Seems too clean for after move in. That is the hard part of getting good pictures. House is either empty or too disrupted for good photos.


----------



## straight_lines

NEPS.US said:


> I wish I could get my hands on some Graham ceramic.
> 
> I'm not really sure for a satin in a latex. Regal Classic would be my "go to" but it doesnt cure as fast and hard as you described.


WB impervo. I too wish I could get graham ceramic here, the people who do use it love it.


----------



## NEPS.US

DeanV said:


> Is that one staged for parade of homes or sale? Seems too clean for after move in. That is the hard part of getting good pictures. House is either empty or too disrupted for good photos.


Nope. That one is lived in. The basement was done while the house was occupied. 

Staged houses are the best for pics.


----------



## jack pauhl

Nice project. Pics look nice and thanks for posting up that info. :thumbsup:


----------



## Last Craftsman

NEPS.US said:


> Thumbs up on the flat products, thumbs down on the semi to work with but thumbs up on the final finish.


Thumbs up on the pictures, and on the job!

Excellent work and clientele.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Last Craftsman

DeanV said:


> That is the hard part of getting good pictures. House is either empty or too disrupted for good photos.


I have plenty of good after pictures, the hardest part for me is stopping to take before pictures, or during pictures, when I have a lot on my mind, and trying to stay ahead of schedule.


----------



## Scotiadawg

DeanV said:


> I have never sprayed a Benjamin Moore trim paint through an airless. I like them for brushing, will thin and hvlp it, but for some reason they just do not seem to have the right balance of hang and flow for trim spraying.
> 
> Well, I did spray regal semi once, but I consider that a wall paint, not trim paint.


I spray with BM semi on trim and it turns out great, airless, unthinned:thumbsup: .


----------



## prototype66

Man that is beautiful work!


----------



## NEPS.US

jack pauhl said:


> Nice project. Pics look nice and thanks for posting up that info. :thumbsup:


Thanks Jack. The info probably isnt as technical as what you would of written but you get the point.


----------



## jack pauhl

NEPS.US said:


> Thanks Jack. The info probably isnt as technical as what you would of written but you get the point.


You know what I mean. Some guys might only say they didn't like a product and nothing about why.


----------



## CliffK

Looks great NEPS! That's a basement I wouldn't mind living in....
& thanks for the review on the Natura-I haven't gone there yet.


----------



## George Z

Looks very nice.
I agree the flat is great and extremely easy to work with.
The eggshell is good too.
Benjamin Moore says that Natura trim paint is very soft 
because of the lack of resins.
Advance, Regal or Aura dry harder.


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Man, this is why regular painters don't post in this section!! Makes me look like some inbreed buck toothed painter to the North.

Ah well, we're both profitable so guess that's what counts. (thats what I'm telling myself anyway)

Looks great!


----------



## Bender

Paint and Hammer said:


> Man, this is why regular painters don't post in this section!! Makes me look like some inbreed buck toothed painter to the North.


Uhh
see avatar


----------



## Paint and Hammer

Bender said:


> Uhh
> see avatar


Daaaamn....


----------



## chrisn

NEPS.US said:


> Thanks. Wanna write some text for me? I have a meeting with my web guy on Tuesday. I've been holding him up for months.


 
You need to get optimistic Dan for that.:blink:


----------



## NEPS.US

chrisn said:


> You need to get optimistic Dan for that.:blink:


I doubt Dan is talking to me for a while.


----------



## Perfect Edge

Nice work. 

I just used Natura in a red and was absolutely amazed by it's coverage. This is my 2nd time using it. A thick paint that tends to spatter with a short nap but very forgiving with touchups in eggshell. Very low odor too; just a hint of vinegar-ish odor but barely noticeable. 

Will happily use it again.

josh


----------



## Westview

Wow. Nice work!


----------



## TJ Paint

Bump. Great looking job!

Got a project they want all Natura, they are a granola type with a couple kids. My favorite granola is a maple flavor my sister in law makes.

Anyways, did you spray all the trim or did you brush any?

I got walls and a bunch of new trim to do and am trying to get the low down for the trim. Was thinking about a satin for trim. Cannot spray, occupied home. 

Any hints or suggestions would be appreciated from anybody that has brushed natura on trim.

Thanks.


----------



## kdpaint

I have used a lot of Natura, all sheens. It does not have a learning curve like Aura. I cant be more specific about its characteristics, other than it spreads well, covers well, doesn't dry too fast to work with, and levels really well. 
I have heard that it doen't have the hardeners, but I used it for risers (customer loved its no smell eco thing) on a 3 unit staircase. Decent traffic, and 1 year later it looks good, at least comparable to regal select on other risers I have done. 
If it is spec'd, Im happy to use it, if they have the money to use 50$ per gallon paint, happy again to suggest they use it along with the other Ben M stuff like Regal(s), Aura, and Ben, for that matter. Hope that helps.


----------



## NEPS.US

TJ Paint said:


> Bump. Great looking job!
> 
> Got a project they want all Natura, they are a granola type with a couple kids. My favorite granola is a maple flavor my sister in law makes.
> 
> Anyways, did you spray all the trim or did you brush any?
> 
> I got walls and a bunch of new trim to do and am trying to get the low down for the trim. Was thinking about a satin for trim. Cannot spray, occupied home.
> 
> Any hints or suggestions would be appreciated from anybody that has brushed natura on trim.
> 
> Thanks.


Natura reminds me of the old Impervex. You really can not lay it on thick or it will drool as it is drying and leave sags. It will hold at first but then let go and by then it has started to set up and there is nothing you can do about it. 

Stuff finished great. Sands well, buffs well, recoats well, touches up well.


----------

